# Bester Messenger



## ATIRadeon (19. Juli 2009)

Hallo,
ich wollte mal hören was ihr für messenger benutzt und wenn ihr am besten findet,
also ich Persönlich habe gerade den WEB.de Multi Messenger gefundne udn finde es gibt keinen besseren was meint ihr. jetzt seid ihr dran schreibt einfach welchen ihr besser findet und sprecht über eure Erfahrungen.


----------



## Tiburøn (19. Juli 2009)

ICQ ist das Beste was es gibt.. MSN must die, alles andere... hmm mir egal


----------



## Falathrim (19. Juli 2009)

Tiburøn schrieb:


> ICQ ist das Beste was es gibt.. MSN must die, alles andere... hmm mir egal


rofl :x

Ich nutz derzeit Miranda und hab da ICQ und MSN drin...ansonsten bevorzuge ich ICQ, weil einfach mein erster Instant Messenger war und ich deshalb da die meisten Contacts hab un so ;D

Miranda ist Klasse!
Ressourcensparend, übersichtlich, schnell


----------



## DanB (19. Juli 2009)

Ich würde sagen, dass komt meistens auf die Umgebeung an wo man wohnt, hier in Berlin hat fast jeder MSN und nur wenige ICQ, als ich kenne nur sehr wenige.

Deshalb bevorzuge ich auch MSN.


----------



## painschkes (19. Juli 2009)

_Miranda.. <3_


----------



## Asoriel (19. Juli 2009)

Miranda nutz auch ich. Bin nur bei ICQ angemeldet und das eigentlich auch nur um ab und an mit meiner Nichte zu schreiben die nicht gerade um die Ecke zum studieren ist. Ansonsten benutz ich das Telefon um zu reden, daher bin ich auch so gut wie nie online.

Miranda desshalb, weils schön klein ist, aber vor allem kann ich direkt über das Display der G15 schreiben.


----------



## Wagga (19. Juli 2009)

Ich nutze seit jahren ICQ.
Seit neustem noch MSN.

Ich nutze aber von beiden meist eher ICQ weiterhin.

Früher hatte ich mal kurz YAHOO Massenger.

Gruß, Wagga


----------



## Hotgoblin (19. Juli 2009)

ICQ 

Weil es die meisten habe die ich kenne 
udn hat einfach Style 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Skype mag ich auch gern^^


----------



## RaDon27 (19. Juli 2009)

Ebenfalls Mirandauser seit ca 4 Jahren. Schickes kleines Programm, und keine Werbung wie beim normalen ICQ


----------



## Elander (19. Juli 2009)

Lange Zeit Trillian. Seit kurzem Miranda. Quadratisch, praktisch, gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fendrin (19. Juli 2009)

ICQ und pidgin.

m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (19. Juli 2009)

ganz einfach würde ich sagen MSN weil
ICQ= aus ein grund den ich nicht weiss benutz das oft nur deutsche! 
MSN=rest der welt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mastergamer (20. Juli 2009)

Ich nutze ganz stark MSN.

Hier in Österreich ist MSN einfach populärer. Und nebenbei nutze ich auch Skype. Bessere Tonqualität beim Telefonieren.


----------



## Tikume (20. Juli 2009)

Wie alle alten UOler ICQ. Und da der originale ICQ Cleint unnötig aufgeblasen wurde nehm ich qip.


----------



## Rubin (20. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

Nicht sehr bekannt, aber meiner Meinung nach der beste Multi Messenger für Windows ist Pidgin (http://www.pidgin.im). 
Für Mac OS X ist es Adium.


----------



## RubenPlinius (20. Juli 2009)

ich nutze:
Xfire - genial beim spielen
messenger - weil das hier in wien stark verbreitet ist
piding - wird unter ubuntu genutzt ^^


----------



## Kaldreth (20. Juli 2009)

Keine Frage seit mehr als 5 Jahren nutze ich Miranda! Man kann soviel einstellen mit Plugins aber vor allem kann man die Optik anpassen und die ist beim standart ICQ Client grausam!


----------



## ATIRadeon (20. Juli 2009)

Hallo bei dem Web Multi messenger gefallen mir die skins nicht ich habe zwar den ordner gefundne in dem sie drinne sind es sidn einfache jpg aber nur wenn ich da ein bild von mir bei tue erkennt der Messenger das nicht es ist einfaach nicht dabei wenn ich es versuche auszuwählen kann mir einer weiterhelfen


----------



## Benrok (20. Juli 2009)

ICQ weils einfach jeder hat.


----------



## Soramac (20. Juli 2009)

Benrok schrieb:


> ICQ weils einfach jeder hat.




http://z0r.de/?id=439


----------



## Hanfgurke (20. Juli 2009)

MSN weils einfach jeder hat 0_o.

Is' schon bei Windows dabei, bietet alle Funktionen die ich brauche und ist mir symphatischer als ICQ.


----------



## Martel (21. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Xfire.com

Video /  Streaming / Overlay / einbingung andere dienste ( AOL )( Alpha )  / Serverbrowser / Teamspeak jionen mit klick..... einfach alles.

Ich habe MSN abgeschaltet da es nur nervt. ICQ ist ehrlich gesagt auch nicht mein Ding. 

Aber Xfire, man das ist mal was für Gamer ^^


----------



## Falathrim (21. Juli 2009)

Martel schrieb:


> Aber Xfire, man das ist mal was für Gamer ^^


Naja, ich kann leider nicht von all meinen Freunden verlangen, dass sie, obwohl sie gar nicht zocken, auf ein unkomfortables Zockerprogramm wie XFire umsteigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaldreth (21. Juli 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Naja, ich kann leider nicht von all meinen Freunden verlangen, dass sie, obwohl sie gar nicht zocken, auf ein unkomfortables Zockerprogramm wie XFire umsteigen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



so siehts bei mir auch aus! Ich kenne nur 2 Personen die xfire haben... 

Miranda ist super, da kann ich alles ICQ Kontakte und die paar MSN Kontakte zusammen in einer Liste darstellen etc. das ist super!


----------



## Martel (21. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich war da konseqent. Kein xfire kein Chat. habe nicht wirklich viele  Bekannte verloren vielleicht 20-30.  Aber damit kann ich leben. Die mir wichtig sind sind auch alle in Xfire ( oder halt steam zwangsweise )


----------



## Bluescreen07 (22. Juli 2009)

Pidgin (ehemals Gaim)


----------



## Nofel (22. Juli 2009)

Pidgin

ohne Werbung, wenig Ressourcen, kein bling bling und der kann alles
    * AIM
    * Bonjour
    * Gadu-Gadu
    * Google Talk
    * Groupwise
    * ICQ
    * IRC
    * MSN
    * MySpaceIM
    * QQ
    * SILC
    * SIMPLE
    * Sametime
    * XMPP
    * Yahoo!
    * Zephyr


----------



## claet (22. Juli 2009)

wie siehts mit der erweiterbarkeit aus?

weil "ohne Werbung, wenig Ressourcen, kein bling bling und der kann alles" trifft auf miranda auch zu.

"nackt" ganz klein aber durch plugins erweiterbar und extrem gut anpassbar an die bedürfnisse!


----------



## Nofel (22. Juli 2009)

http://developer.pidgin.im/wiki/ThirdParty...rd-PartyPlugins

Da ist einiges dabei.


----------



## claet (22. Juli 2009)

stimmt - interessant

könnte man sich auch mal ansehen. scheint sich genauso wie miranda zu entwickeln


----------



## Gauloises24 (22. Juli 2009)

Nutze seit Jahren QIP, da mir ICQ zu bunt geworden ist.


----------



## claet (22. Juli 2009)

Meine History:

ICQ
Trillian
QIP
Miranda
(Pidgin?!) <-- werd ich mir angucken


----------



## Nofel (22. Juli 2009)

Von ICQ nach Trillian, da bekannte MSN genutzt haben.

Dann auch meinen Arbeits-PC Gnom installiert und da war Pidgin mit dabei und es lief besser wie Trillian.


----------



## Naarg (22. Juli 2009)

Ich nutze leider das ICQ Protokoll mit Pidgin, und wann möglich Jabber, aber das halt leider niemand. 
Pidgin nutze ich, weil es sich unter Linux und Windows gleich einrichten und modifizieren lässt.
Das Problem bei ICQ ist, dass alles was du tippst oder verschickst gehört denen. Wenn dir also die Lösung zum Welthunger einfällt, und du es deinem Kumpel im ICQ beschreibst, gehört das ganze Patent Automatisch einer kleinen Israelischen Firma.

```
Sie stimmen zu, dass Sie Ihr Urheberrecht sowie jegliche andere Eigentumsrechte an gesendetem Material durch das Senden aufgeben. Des Weiteren stimmen Sie zu, dass ICQ Inc. befugt ist, nach eigenem Ermessen jegliches gesendete Material oder gesendete Informationen in jeder Art und Weise zu benutzen, beispielsweise, aber nicht ausschließlich, indem es das Material veröffentlicht oder verbreitet.
```


----------

